# is he just for sex or does he love me???



## heyajolene (May 7, 2012)

we were good friends since 5 years...always had dis attraction hings going on between us...he had girlfriends and serious break ups and downs in his life...i helped him out...we came close as friends too in the mean time...eventually things materialized - when? his parents fixed his marriage without consulting him (hez muslim and also belongs to a very conservative family) he was depressed and i sympathized with him...we came close...he confessed his feelings for me...and i confessed too...

he tried to get along with the girl but he wasnt able to also he was angry in general with his life...we got into this irresistible relationship...with no future...we got physical cz we already know each other very well too...bt not sex...and always he has taken care of me and never has he tried to do thngs i wldnt like...but in all dis he has been bit distant emotionally and kind of guarded...which does make me feel bit uncomfortable...like as if a part of him was using me...i do feel like he lies to me but never has he proved me right...thankfully though...plus i hate to doubt him...he has been with me in my tough times tooo...and i love him...he has kept me nice always...also he could have been better coz he seems guarded...trying to be right always and not hurt me in any way...point is i want him to take care of me and not cheat me coz he cant and not coz he is responsible and trying to be nice to me...

m i over thinking cz i knew him...he is not some stranger to me...i cant deny that gettng physical was a major part of the relationship but has really used me??? coz it was obvious us getting physical...but guys are guys right?? plzzzz help   thanks for reading


----------



## heyajolene (May 7, 2012)

plzzzz reply any one???


----------

